# Frequent travel



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a new hedgie owner (2 days) and have a bit of a problem.


Every other weekend I travel 5 hours to my girlfriends house and spend the weekend. I am trying to figure out what to do with my hedgie. Im thinking the best thing would be just to get a cat carrier and bring her with me so I can socialize with her each night.

I dont really have anyone willing to check so often on her at my house and I do not want to leave her alone.


How hard is this going to be on her?

The other option I have is leave her at my place, but some weekends she may be unsupervised for about 48 hours. I leave mid-day Friday and get back Sunday evening


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just answered on your other thread!


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Just answered on your other thread!


Thanks


----------

